# New to DC LF D&D Group



## Bobthelaw (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi new to area and looking for D&D group have free time during the week days and some weekends. 

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?6873193-Bobthelaw#ixzz4YIcKihfu

or email me to mendelson007@aol.com


----------



## Bobthelaw (Feb 10, 2017)

Obligatory post!


----------



## Bobthelaw (Feb 10, 2017)

Obligatory post 4


----------



## Darkness (Feb 12, 2017)

Moved to Gamers Seeking Gamers.


----------

